# Discharge



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Does your gynecologist know?Was your last Gyn exam normal?There could be a reason for this, but it may just be you, but if you don't get it looked at all anyone can do is guess randomly.I don't know if it means anything or not, but anything that you feel isn't normal should at minimum be discussed with the doctor.K.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Get checked out by your doctor but I bet if it's been going on that long it's probably normal. I used to have super light periods the first few years where a thin pad was enough now like 14 years later I need to wear Overnight(Heavy) pads all the time...I guess our bodies change. I tend to have a lot of discharge too I LOVE Always Long pads and I find they're thicker but not too thick and they're very absorbant. I also sprinkle a bit of Vagisil feminine powder on the liner. panty liner


----------



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah thats the thing-- I do think it probably is normal, but that in itself is a problem-- then I can't do anything about it.


----------

